# Monster Jam 2014 St Louis - Spiderman



## Jetmugg (Feb 3, 2014)

This was my first outing with a new-to-me D7000 and new-to-me Nikon 18-200 lens.  Working on my panning technique...








Then another non-panning shot, just for fun...








It wouldn't be a Monster Jam without Grave Digger






Complete with a back flip:


----------



## MSnowy (Feb 3, 2014)

Nice set. Really like #1. Maybe crop it so there's a little more space in front of the truck in number #1.


----------



## Jetmugg (Feb 3, 2014)

Thank you.  I'll go back to the original and see how much room is available to move the crop.

Steve.


----------



## Jetmugg (Feb 3, 2014)

There wasn't any more room on the right side of the original.  How's this look? (I cropped some more off behind the truck, in an attempt to change the perspective just a bit).


----------



## Rags (Feb 3, 2014)

Nice series...

The convention is to leave space in front of the moving vehicle, but in #1....

there is a trail of dust marking where the vehicle was launched.

Shooting in dirt, some prefer the dirt trail visible

Its a nice series, all of them

Rags


----------

